# Good Luck in  F F



## honcho (Jan 30, 2009)

Win, loose, or draw, we just want to wish everyone a safe and a fun week end. in the F F comp.      good luck

                Karen n Honcho


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Getting started tonight.
Good luck to everyone! 8)


----------



## dmtky (Jan 30, 2009)

Good luck everyone, I probably won't get to cook as the snow and ice has shut us all down here. Been running generators since Monday and they say it might be days to get power back up, also talking about shutting off our water tonite or tomorrow. At least we may get some thawing Sunday or Monday, hope so. Take care everyone.


----------



## woodman3222 (Jan 30, 2009)

dmtky said:
			
		

> Good luck everyone, I probably won't get to cook as the snow and ice has shut us all down here. Been running generators since Monday and they say it might be days to get power back up, also talking about shutting off our water tonite or tomorrow. At least we may get some thawing Sunday or Monday, hope so. Take care everyone.



Been thinking of all of you without power from all the ice you got. It is hard work keeping every going. We got lucky just got some snow from the storm. Ice storms are terrible.

Good luck to everyone Competing in the frozen few.


----------



## honcho (Jan 30, 2009)

yep,, kinda worred about you folks down there, and our friends in the north east (NEBS) with all the weather, Just hold on the Daytona 500 is around the corner, then it's spring,,,  go lil E (88)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah...good luck to all the participants!  Be sure to call in Tuesday and Run your smack on the show...Post Comp Smack is the best!


----------



## gsmith (Jan 31, 2009)

18º - snow on the ground - sun has risen - 22 ½" wsm is preheating - let the games begin

have fun everyone


----------



## NewHeart (Jan 31, 2009)

What is this "sun" you speak of?

18º, the cooker dug out of the snowbank, the ribs rubbed with Swine Syndicate Rub-Out rub, and they're on the OTS.


----------



## Unity (Jan 31, 2009)

--John
(Having the thermometer that close to the cooker raised the reading 2°.)


----------



## nakedpigbbq (Jan 31, 2009)

Good cookin' everyone!
It was 20 degrees here this morning!  On and going....


----------



## honcho (Feb 1, 2009)

We cooked Sat morn. I'm tellin you, that was the hardest cook I ever had.  Got started 6am, got the meat on by 7am, temp outside was around 8 and the wind was houling, the chill was in the minus # ,I cook all year long  but this one was the worst, the temp in the cook bay droped than spiked, up n down al day it was like a dam yoyo  This comp kicked my butt not the pork butt, got up sunday around 1030am did some work around the house, wash Karen's car.  And that's it  
I think I'm gettin my grove back. just in time for the big game            good luck folks


----------



## Adrienne1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Good to hear that you're getting your groove back, Honcho. 

Sometimes it just takes snow, some wind, and uncontrollable shivering to find it again . . .   

My stuff is all done.  Pics have been submitted.  (Hopefully I did that correctly, as technology and I are not close by any stretch of the imagination  . . . )  Took pics of the temp last night when I started - but alas, too much vodka makes one drop things . . .  like cameras . . . into the snow . . . sigh.   Never mind.  The temps went up today, but the snow remains, so I'm good to go! 

Good luck to all of the competitors! - and thanks so much to the organizers for all of their hard work in putting this together. 

It has been a great comp in which to compete, once again!


----------



## gsmith (Feb 1, 2009)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> It has been a great comp in which to compete, once again!



ditto that - it was a fun one to cook - thanks to the folks that put it on


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 1, 2009)

Our stuff has been sent in. good times and full bellies had by all.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 2, 2009)

I just submitted mine ...so the rest of you don't bother.


----------



## Adrienne1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Earl, sounds like a real blast! 

I'll show you mine, if you'll show me your's. 

 pictures, Earl, pictures.   :roll:  Get your head out of the gutter . . . geez . . .


----------

